# Hymer factory servicing



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I fancy having my Hymer serviced at the factory next year. I know some forum members have done this with good results. Some seem to have just turned up at the factory.

I would welcome being enlightened as to how I go about getting my vehicle serviced by Hymer so I can start the charm offensive to persuade my missus to return to Continental touring next year.


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

Hi Brock,

I have been to the bad waldsee factory for running repairs a few times now (4) and they are always very helpful. Not sure about service though mostly it seems they are sorting repairs etc. There are one or two who speak english at the service centre so it would probably be wise to call them first to check. They always seem very busy. 

The aire there has power and water and its a short walk or ride into the village which is a great place to spend time. the italian restauarant you first come to when wwalking around the lake is excellent for just a pizza and drink or the full meal and we would highly recommend it.

Enjoy

barry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We called in to have a moan, and they promptly put their hands up and arranged warranty repairs. I think they all speak Emglish, so either email or call, arrange a service and your for a few days while waiting for your appointment. I was very impressed with the service, and you do have the free stelplatz and town is a 10 minute walk


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

We have been there quite a few times - they are always helpful, but definitely best to e-mail with dates that suit you and see what they can offer - or else you might wait a couple of days.
Damp and Habitation checks are cheap and thorough.


If your van is still in the 2 year warranty period they will do absolutely anything that needs attention - including any little checks you might not know about.


On one of our visits they advised they might need to change the whole drop down bed assembly ! - but in the end ours was ok.


Remember that they no longer offer any base vehicle servicing.


They do offer factory tours - its worth trying to arrange - ask when you book in.


Happy Travels


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Hymie, what was the issue with the drop down bed? My dealer has had three goes at getting mine to lie level when dropped and still has not managed to fix it. It is shortly to have a 4th go. Van was out of warranty in July but the dealer is having to fix the bed under warranty as it has been 'broken' for over 18 months [it's still usable].

It's my dealers inability to fix things as well as the need for an excuse to go to Germany that made me think of going to Bad Waldsee.


----------



## Happ (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all
We visited the Bad Waldsee service centre in June to have a few warranty issues dealt with.
I contacted them when in Luxemburg and they initially directed me to a local Hymer dealer,after a few emails an appointment was made at Bad Waldsee.
Arrived the night before and made use of the stelpatz next morning van picked up and returned in the afternoon all issues sorted.
Stayed over and away next day,interestingly lots of vans parked up and using the stelpatz were not anything to do with the service centre I assumed just passing through....
The electricity is metered and charged for now where in the past I believe it was free.
Worth the visit in my view and next year I will book the hab service there should what we are planning works out.


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

There was some issue with the construction of the bed - apparently the worst case scenario could be the bed coming down whilst driving if something broke !.
Our van is 2008 construction

The metered electricity is new - it was still free in June when we were last there.

if you are not happy with the dealer go there.

I had a problem with a UK dealer and when I arrived in Bad Waldsee they were very disappointed with the service I had received.

Happy Travels


----------

